
Show HN: DevStuffs: Some useful tools for developers - mustak_im
https://devstuffs.mustak.im/
======
mustak_im
I use some of these tools from various sites almost everyday, so I wanted to
put them all in one place during my bank holiday weekend. Please share your
comment/suggestion.

I am thinking of making the source open, if people think it'd be useful.

------
cristyansv
json tree view

[1] [http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/](http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/)

~~~
mustak_im
Thanks! a basic JSON tree has been added here:
[https://devstuffs.mustak.im/formatters/json-formatter-
beauti...](https://devstuffs.mustak.im/formatters/json-formatter-beautifier)

